# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  RAYBOT, water-free solar panel cleaning robot, ECOVACS Robotics, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ECOVACS Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Raybot Solar Panel cleaning Robot Solution @ CES 2016

Published on Mar 6, 2016

----------

